# MAN do i miss the res. opener and early season!!



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

(JUST B/C YOU DIDNT HAVE TO HAVE THE SLIGHTEST WORRY ABOUT THESE THING HAPPENING)

take it how youd like and frankly i dont care what you think but im sick of scouting one of my posted fields till dark to get there in the morning and there is some guys from (i wont mention) set up in my field. (not to mention the 4 setups around the field.) 
then the following weekend i go home and one of my buddies has his field posted for us to have a great weekend of hunting. i go out and watch the field (after my weekly 3 hour drive). 500 plus canadians sitting out there gave me a "VERY" strong feeling that this was going to be a great hunt in the morning. boy was i wrong b/c 2 guys hunting in a geo metro from (i wont mention again) managed to screw that up in every way possible. (BOOM, BOOM, BOOM, etc. in the dark is all we heard and i knew the hunt was over b4 it started!!!!!!!!) it gets better, the few chances the scared birds wanted to come in, the hunters must have been watching cuz it never failed that they would shoot when the birds were circling. (NOW THAT REALLY LIT A FIRE UNDER MY A$$). love it when we take our 10 year old brother out for a learning experience and it gets spoiled like that.

now some of you are going to say, "quit trying to stir the pot" or whatever else you call it. well my pot has already been stirred!! and i am sure im not the only one. these couple instances ive encountered already this season has put a very bad taste in my mouth, along with the other 8 others w/ me. the scouting, getting up, setting up, gas money, etc etc. was a complete waste of time. 
ALL I GOTTA SAY IS HAVE SOME RESPECT!!!!!!! when i visit someones place, the last thing i wanna do is disrespect them and look like a complete idiot. RES/NON RES. i dont care. this just happened to be 2 instances where they were 2 nr's.

"in the future there will be no posted signs, its going to take brick walls at this pace."


----------



## Lord Of War (Aug 7, 2006)

I hear ya man. I hunt SWA's in colorado and I hate when I have birds that look VERY promising when it comes to locking up in my decoys and some person shoots out of range on there way to me. If the birds arn't interested in you dont shoot them unless their in range.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds like you need to change to your location to: Where other hunters are." :wink:


----------



## nadz_MN (Sep 25, 2006)

Band,

I am sorry to hear that your hunt was runined.... that plain sucks..No pot stirred, just plain stupidity.. :evil:


----------



## Gary Walton (Oct 5, 2005)

Believe me when I say as a NR that it sucks for everybody. I like to bring my 12 year old to ND once or twice a year and that kind of thing only makes it harder for us to make ties.

The hunting has been plenty good at home and we don't have to go out of state, but we just plain enjoy the people, road trip and variety.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

or maybe my name should be "IM NOT A F*#!*ING PILOT CAR SO QUIT FOLLOWING ME" 
I'm just glad this snow/cold weather is here b/c it will determine who really wants to be out there! a.k.a diehards 
(and maybe it will keep the geo metros off the gravel roads) :beer:

good luck to all this weekend!! (time for me to go get my stuff ready for the weekend) (its time to bring out the cold weather camo)  )


----------



## GOOSE ROLLER (Aug 15, 2006)

Band man I would call the co and get the law involved when people tresspass, plain and simple the only way to teach some people is to kick some a$$.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I grew up with and hunt the same areas as bandman and let me tell you he's not the only one sick of this garbage. we've been f'd up on more than one occasion this year by roost blasting and out of area hunters thinking a posted sign means "welcome hunt this spot" It really makes a ****ty experience when "vaccationers" don't give a rats *** about an area, they are only there for a handful of days, so might as well mess it up for other people. sure do miss the early and residdent only season.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

you don't have to mention where they're from, everyone knows they're the great minnesotans. The sad thing about it is we can't do anything to prevent it, it always happens. Here's my story and encounter for the year.

So just like bandman we drive around 4 hours back home to our hunting area. The first weekend of NR we find an awesome barley field with a couple hundred honkers about 400 snows and ofcourse some ducks. We've been watching these birds for quite some time now and know that they are fully committed to the field. The great thing about it was the field was only about a half mile from where they were all roosting. The wind was also perfect that day, we knew the birds would come off nice low. Just as we finish setting up we see a vehicle approaching the water down a section line. So i quicked gave him a couple flashes of my brights hoping he would stop. But what did he do? flahsed me back and proceeded towards the water. Before we can act, he hits the edge of the slough and all we here is a massive amount of clucking and moaning coming from the birds that were once on the water and now were flying north. 
The thing that ****** me off the most is they were to lazy to walk their decoys in to the water so they set them ten yards off the edge in the field. WHY NOT JUST MOVE A COUPLE HUNDRED YARDS INTO THE FIELD,THEY'LL STILL SHOOT THEIR DUCKS.
And to make matters worse, after we drove down there to tell them how stupid they are for shooting birds on the roost, we found out it was the same idiots we had to deal with the year before!!!! IF YOU'RE GONNA HUNT WATER EITHER HUNT THE CUT-OFF PONDS OR WAIT TILL THE BIRDS GET OFF THE ROOST NATURALLY! IT RUINS EVERYONES HUNTING AROUND THE AREA!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bandman, i feel you and i am sure every other resident feels you too but everyone has had their run ins with NR, not necessarily always Minnesotans, but there is nothing we can do but drive on. Im with ya when you say we'll see who the diehards are once this cold weather sets in :beer:

Lindberg


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I hear you Band. I was out hauling hay the other week and some dilwad decided to park in the middle of a gravel road and glass a field with canadas. I had to come to a complete stop with the load of hay before the jackass decided to move his vehicle. Then I had guys shooting at 8pm last week a couple of times. :eyeroll: I called the warden gave him the vehicle descriptions. He had informed me that me busted a late shooter two days earlier.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I can't understand why you guys don't raise heck with your local wildlife branch to get some laws change that would help prevent these sorts of un-pleasant encounters.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah thats how you do it, blame it all on hunters from MN, thats great. you know i take great offence to that statement whether its true or not. Im from MN, and i feel bad, bc it happens here too. To those of you who think it doens't come here and hunt during a weekend, then complain about it on here. Its happened to me here, its happened to me in ND. Also i understand that people dont obey the Posted signs, they don't obey the ones that are set on my land in ND either, and everytime it hasn't been a person from MN, its been a person from ND, so let it go.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

All right guys... enough..

Yes you can't paint every hunter res or non res with the same broad brush stroke...

This type of thread pops up every once in awhile... it is interesting at first to read some of the things that are being experienced...however without fail it eventually degrades into someone getting pi$$ed off.

It goes without saying that everyone in the country needs to show some respect when out hunting. Unfortunately, not everyone is "wise" to the country mentality and understands how to behave when visiting (Res and Non Res alike)

Venting on this one is now over...

LOCKED.

Ryan


----------

